# الرجاء المساعده عاجل: احجام المواسير الداخلة والخارجه من مضخة الحريق؟



## ramez82 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

هل توجد طريقه للتاكد من احجام المواسير الداخلة والخارجه من مضخة الحريق؟
مثال: لدي مضخة حريق سعتها 2850 جالون في الدقيقه والضغط المحسوب 14 بار
وحجم الماسورة الداخله والخارجه من المضخه هو 200 مم
كيف يمكن ان اتاكد ان هذا المقاس صحيح يدويا دون الرجوع الى برامج مثل ايليت


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

من كود الحريق فيه مواصفات قطر المواسير الدخول والخروج حسب معدل التدفق gpm


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

http://www.998.gov.sa/Ar/Safety/Documents/الإشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار/مضخات-الحريق.pdf


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

الجدول موجود بهذا الكتاب علي الرابط


----------



## AHMADBHIT (11 أكتوبر 2015)

موجود nfpa 20


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (14 ديسمبر 2015)

Table 5.25(a,b) nfpa 20 )


----------

